# Cut a stump down at work today



## sodfather (Mar 21, 2012)

I normally dont mess with cutting tree's down for my job(although since starting to turn Im rethinking that:wacko1:) but today I had a client ask me to cut down a 3' maple stump that was left by the guy she had cut the tree down last year. Now its nothing special just a nice size log that Im sure I can get some practice out of at least. My question is what would be the best place to cut to get maximize the wood? Heres a pic of it:
[attachment=3293]
[attachment=3294]


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 21, 2012)

I would cut it right down through the pith or just to one side of the pith. The pith is the weak spot that cracks will radiate from or to. You could get some nice bowl blanks, bottle stoppers and pen blanks from this stump.
Good luck to you!
Tom


----------

